# 3 Adorable, Adoptable Pups in Memphis, TN



## StarrLhasa

I received an e-mail from AdoptaPet,com this morning. There are three adorable Havanese puppies listed as available for adoption in Memphis, TN.

They have been rescued by Sunny Meadows...Safe Haven for Pets, Memphis, TN 901-363-7233 www.sunnymeadows.org This Saturday, there will be an adoption event, so if you or someone you know is in the Memphis area and would like to add a beautiful, young furbaby to your family, now is the time.

The pictures below are in the following order:

Lambert:

Very shy little boy, recently rescued from a breeder. Lambert weighs 6 lbs and was born 2/21/2011 (per the breeder)

He is great with other dogs. Very sweet, docile and gentle. He needs socialization.

He is neutered, current on vaccines, heart worm negative and healthy.

Lexie:

This girl is definitely the life of the party. She is such a friendly, adorable little girl. She is approximately 5 months of age and currently weighs 9 lbs. She adores her furry friends, and her humans too. 
This girl was rescued from a breeder. Thankfully, she wasn't old enough to breed, and therefore of no use to the breeder. 
She is current on vaccines, spayed, heart worm negative and current on heart worm prevention.

Linus:

This boy was rescued from a breeder. Unfortunately, not an affectionate, loving breeder. This boy didn't receive quality human interaction, and for that reason, is not quite sure what intentions humans have. He is learning that humans can be very affectionate, and very sweet to him. He is reserved, though quickly learning to trust that good humans can be trusted. He is excellent with other dogs, and has a very gentle nature. In time, he will become a very affectionate little boy if given the love he so deserves. He only weighs 12.9 lbs and is approximately a year of age. He is neutered, current on vaccinations, heart worm negative, and current on heart worm prevention


----------



## Luciledodd

This just sets me off. A person can apply for a dog on these sites and be turned down or just not even looked at and then you will see that they have an adoption day and it is first come first served.l This site is having an adoption day this coming Saturday. If you are in Memphis and one of the first to get there, you can probably get a great Havanese puppy. I won't be participating. Lucile


----------



## StarrLhasa

Hi, Lucille,

I didn't mean to upset anyone. I just wanted to let people know about these dogs. 

Is this rescue group problematic? If so, I won't post about this group anymore.


----------



## Luciledodd

sorry I didn't mean to upset you either. I just have not had good luck with rescues in general. I fostered 7 kittens for a rescue in Nashville. They wouldn't let me adopt one of them after 12 weeks old; but they took them to PetSmart and let anyone have one. I do not understand the mentality. (reason I couldn't adopt one was because I wouldn't swear not to let it outside ever.) The people at PetSmart that adopted could just tell them anything and go home with a kitten.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Lucille:

I am sorry that that rescue group was so nonsensical. It is illogical that you could not adopt one of the kittens that you were good enough to foster for them.

Enough of that, though. I saw your other post about your upcoming medical procedure. I have been through a lot myself, healthwise, over the past decade, and I do understand your concerns. I am happy to be here with my DH and two Havs, even though physically I am not the same as I was before surgeries and years of chemo.

We all wish you the very best outcome. Stay feisty - it worked for me! :amen:


----------



## Tom King

What does "rescued from a breeder" mean? Why don't they just say rescued from a puppy mill?


----------



## hutsonshouse

Tom King said:


> What does "rescued from a breeder" mean? Why don't they just say rescued from a puppy mill?


I like the one that stated "breeder gave up because it was too old to sell". Now there is a responsible breeder for ya! uke:


----------



## StarrLhasa

*Update on Adorable, Adoptable Havanese in Memphis, TN*

Update:

Lambert is no longer on the rescue's website, but two new boys have been added. I wonder if there will be others. It looks as if these dogs were indeed surrendered by a breeder [no comment] who could not sell or otherwise place them.

I would snatch up Lexie in a heartbeat if I lived near there. What a doll!

Anyway, Tatum is a one year old and Lenny is approximately 2 years old.

Here are photos of Tatum and Lenny:


----------



## Ruby's Mom

My fiancee and I picked up Lambert yesterday morning. I applied to adopt him last week and they talked to my vet and references before calling to talk to me and ultimatly approving us to adopt him. 

Although they do have "open adoption" days, I was told that its not just first come, first served and you still have to fill out the application and be approved.

Lambert (whose name is now Watson) is home and sleeping on my lap right now.


----------



## Pipersmom

Congratulations Allison! Thank you for saving Watson. 

I hope he's fitting in with your family (it sounds like he is  )


----------



## clare

Oh thats great news!Hope thing are going well, looking forward to seeing pictures of Watson and Ruby.


----------



## gelbergirl

glad to hear Watson has a place to call home, Hope he's having fun and Ruby too!


----------



## hutsonshouse

StarrLhasa said:


> Update:
> 
> Lambert is no longer on the rescue's website, but two new boys have been added. I wonder if there will be others. It looks as if these dogs were indeed surrendered by a breeder [no comment] who could not sell or otherwise place them.
> 
> I would snatch up Lexie in a heartbeat if I lived near there. What a doll!
> 
> Anyway, Tatum is a one year old and Lenny is approximately 2 years old.
> 
> Here are photos of Tatum and Lenny:


Wish I could take Tatum, he looks like he is saying my name Hoping they all go to a good forever home.


----------



## hutsonshouse

Ruby's Mom said:


> My fiancee and I picked up Lambert yesterday morning. I applied to adopt him last week and they talked to my vet and references before calling to talk to me and ultimatly approving us to adopt him.
> 
> Although they do have "open adoption" days, I was told that its not just first come, first served and you still have to fill out the application and be approved.
> 
> Lambert (whose name is now Watson) is home and sleeping on my lap right now.


Congrats to you all and Watson!


----------



## Kathie

Congratulations, Allison and Watson! Sounds like he is going to be a little cuddle-bug! What does Ruby think of her new brother? We need pictures!


----------



## pjewel

How exciting for you and for Watson. I can't wait to see/hear more.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Ruby's Mom said:


> My fiancee and I picked up Lambert yesterday morning. I applied to adopt him last week and they talked to my vet and references before calling to talk to me and ultimatly approving us to adopt him.
> 
> Although they do have "open adoption" days, I was told that its not just first come, first served and you still have to fill out the application and be approved.
> 
> Lambert (whose name is now Watson) is home and sleeping on my lap right now.


Hi, Allison:

I am so glad that you have brought home Watson [Lambert] to be Ruby's brother. How old is Ruby now?

We adopted Buster at 5 months from a shelter so that Buffy could have a little brother to play with - and do they ever play!

Congratulations, and thanks for letting us know that he has gone to a Havanese Forum family. :whoo:


----------



## LuckyOne

Ruby's Mom said:


> My fiancee and I picked up Lambert yesterday morning. I applied to adopt him last week and they talked to my vet and references before calling to talk to me and ultimatly approving us to adopt him.
> 
> Although they do have "open adoption" days, I was told that its not just first come, first served and you still have to fill out the application and be approved.
> 
> Lambert (whose name is now Watson) is home and sleeping on my lap right now.


Congratulations to you and Watson! I'm kind of partial to that name!


----------



## Brady's mom

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## evaofnc

Luciledodd said:


> sorry I didn't mean to upset you either. I just have not had good luck with rescues in general. I fostered 7 kittens for a rescue in Nashville. They wouldn't let me adopt one of them after 12 weeks old; but they took them to PetSmart and let anyone have one. I do not understand the mentality. (reason I couldn't adopt one was because I wouldn't swear not to let it outside ever.) The people at PetSmart that adopted could just tell them anything and go home with a kitten.


You know what's weird, I had the exact same experience with a cat rescue in my area. I used to volunteer for them CONSTANTLY, and then we wanted to adopt one of the cats I worked a lot with, and they refused because I lived in an apartment at the time:suspicious: What freaking sense does that make? But then they'll take the cats to Petsmart and anyone can go home with one. So strange!


----------



## Ruby's Mom

*Watson*

Thanks for all of the well wishes! Ruby is 2 years old and Watson is about 5 months. He is pretty shy around people, but really plays with Ruby when he thinks we aren't watching. And Ruby just loves him!  He could really use a bath, but we're waiting until he settles in - he doesn't mind being combed though!

I'm learning how hard it is to get a picture of a black dog! I tried though


----------



## dodrop82

Ohhhh, what a precious guy! Thanks for the pictures! Ya did good!


----------



## pjewel

Aw, look at them together. Sweet.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I love happy endings. Congrats.


----------



## clare

Oh they look great together.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Oh, I am so happy for Watson!! You always wonder when you see these poor dogs and it's nice to know they go to a good home. Ruby looks happy to be a big sis!


----------



## morriscsps

I am so glad that someone on the forum scooped him up. I love happy endings.


----------

